# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  HTC wildfire S touchscreen replacment problem

## stafidas

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Έχω το παραπάνω κινητό και μου έσπασε (από πτώση) η οθόνη επαφής. Ψάχτηκα λίγο στο internet (youtube) και βρήκα κάποια βιντεάκια που δείχνουν πως αλλάζει η οθόνη. Ετσι λοιπόν παρ'ηγγειλα μια οθόνη και την άλλαξα, αλλά τώρα το δεξί μέρος της οθόνης δεν λειτουργεί. Το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει το κινητό αυτη τη στιγμη περιγράφεται πολύ καλά στο παρακάτω βίντεο.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsrCBX2P6as

Ψάχνοντας λίγο στο internet, είδα ότι αρκετοί αντιμετωπίσαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα όταν αντικατέστησαν το digitizer αλλά πουθενά δεν βρήκα κάποιον να λέει πως λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι που μπορεί να βοηθήσει?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι λύνεται με το να αντικαταστήσεις ολόκληρο το lcd assembly. Έτσι απλά πέταξες λεφτά.

----------


## stafidas

Κωνσταντίνε λέγοντας lcd assembly εννοείς την οθόνη? Πάντως η αλλαγή του digitizer δεν νομίζω να ήταν πέταμα χρημάτων αφού ήταν σπασμένο και σίγουρα ήθελε αλλαγή. Μπορεί φυσικά να θέλει και κάτι ακόμα αλλαγή αλλά το digitizer ήταν κάτι που έπρεπε να αλλαχτεί όπως και νά'χει (εκτός βέβαια αν αγοράζοντας το lcd assembly περιέχεται και digitizer μαζί οπότε τότε ναι, έχεις δίκιο).

Σε κάποια forums διαβάζω περί calibration με ένα script/πρόγραμμα για αυτό το πρόβλημα. Το φορτώνεις στην SD και κάνεις μια διαδικασία... τι λες? Μπορεί να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?
Αν δεις σε αυτό το link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1436314 έχει αυτό το script που ανέφερα. Το script βέβαια δεν φτιάχτηκε για το δικό μου πρόβλημα, αλλά το έχουν δοκιμάσει κάποιοι οι οποίοι είχαν το δικό μου πρόβλημα και τους δούλεψε (έτσι λένε τουλάχιστον). Λες να το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ?

----------


## leosedf

Δεν έχει σχέση το calibration πρέπει να πάρεις οθόνη και digitizer μαζί ενωμένα. Για να τα ενώσεις θέλεις κάποιο clean room και σωστό χειρισμό, είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να το πετύχεις αλλιώς.
ΜΟΝΟ έτσι.

----------


## stafidas

Τι εννοείς σωστό χειρισμό? Μπορεί να μου πεις εξηγήσεις την διαδιακασία? Τι είναι αυτό που είναι επικύνδινο να συμβεί και το καθιστά δύσκολο στην επιτυχία του? Οτι πληροφορία μπορείς να μου δώσεις θα είναι για μένα σωτήρια  :Smile:

----------


## stafidas

Λοιπόν, τελικά δοκίμασα αυτό που λέει στο link που έγραψα πιο πάνω και δούλεψε. Το κινητό φτιάχτηκε και η οθόνη δουλεύει μια χαρά τώρα. Αντιμετώπισα κάποιες δυσκολίες στην πορεία αλλά τέλος καλό  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## rep

σχεδον σε ολα τα παλια HTC οθονη και αφη ηταν πακετο, οχι πλεον, στο κινητο του φιλου παει χωρια και εχω αλλαξει μερικα.σε καποια λιγο παλιοτερα π.χ htc diamond 2 οταν αλλαζες αφη που ηταν χωρια ηθελε calibration με το MSP REMOTE ALIGMNENT που το τρεχεις απο τον υπολογιστη και το κανεις ρυθμηση.

----------


## stafidas

Η οθόνη αφής δούλεψε κανονικά μετά από το calibration όπως είπα και πιο πάνω αλλά κατά τη συναρμολόγηση παρουσιάστηκε ένα πρόβλημα σε έναν FPC connector (ελπίζω να το λέω σωστά). Είχαν στραβώσει τα pins εσωτερικά στον connector και δεν κούμπωνε η καλωδιοταινία μέσα του. Ζόρι στο ζόρι, προσπάθεια στην προσπάθεια ο connector έσπασε. Πρόκειται για τον connector που ενώνει τα "κουμπιά" της οθόνης home, edit, back, search. 
Τι μπορεί να γίνει για αυτό? Έχω δει ότι αυτοί οι connectors μπορεί να αλλάξουν, ισχύει? Που θα βρω τέτοιο connector?
Στο παρακάτω link έχει κάποια βίντεο με αντικατάσταση τέτοιων connectors. Αυτή η σλοιφή που βάζει τι είναι?
http://www.iphonebits.co.uk/blog/

----------


## rep

θελει αρκετη πειρα για να αντικαταστησεις ενα τετοιο κοννεκτορα θα ανεβασω ενα βιντεο σχετικο με αυτο μολις μπορεσω.

----------


## stafidas

Πες μου λίγο αν ξέρεις...
1) Που μπορώ να βρω τέτοιον connector?
2) Η αλοιφή τι είναι και που μπορώ να την βρώ?
3) Ξέρεις κάποιον που να μπορεί να το αναλάβει?

αν μπορεί να το αναλάβει κάποιος με λογικό κόστος τότε θα το δώσω για να μην έχω το ρίσκο να γίνει κάτι χειρότερο στο κινητό.
αν το κόστος είναι μεγάλο τότε θα πάρω τον connector και την αλοιφή και θα το κάνω μόνος μου ... και ότι γίνει έγινε. Ο connector που έσπασε είναι μικρός. 5 pins από τη μία μεριά και 4 από την άλλη.

----------


## rep

κονεκτορα απο το e-bay
η αλιφη ειναι flux βοηθητικο κολησης
αν βρεις κονεκτορα στον κολαω με μικρο κοστος.

----------


## stafidas

Δεν ξέρω κάποιον κωδικό ή κάτι για να τον ψάξω στο ebay... γι'αυτό έλεγα μήπως πήγαινα σε κάποιον να του δείξω τι ακριβώς θέλω. Θα το ψάξω λίγο μήπως και...
Όσο για το κόλημα, πολύ ευχαρίστως να με βοηθήσεις αλλά πως να σε φτάσω στη Βέροια που είσαι?

----------


## rep

ολες οι εταιριες τετοια εξαρτηματα δεν τα παρεχουν στην αγορα,οταν χαλασει σου λενε αλλαγη πλακετας και τελος.ξερεις ποση ωρα χρειαζεται ενας τεχνικος να κανει αυτο? το κοστος τις πλακετας ειναι λιγοτερο απο την εργατοωρα του τεχνικου.υπαρχουν αλλοι κατασκευαστες που βγαζουν ομως τα παντα απο σχετικους κονεκτορες απλα ψαξε λιγο....

----------


## mariapapaki

Καλησπερα. Μια βοηθεια αν μπορει καποιος.Ειχε σπασει το touch απο το wildfire s που εχω.Παραγγειλα λοιπν απο το ebay, το αλλαξα και δουλευει.Βεβαια το προβλημα μου ποιο ειναι.. Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν επρεπε να βγαλω την κολλα που ειχε η προηγουμενη οθονη ,γιατι τωρα η νεα αφηνει ενα κενο και παταω την οθονη και δεν εχει αμεση ανταποκριση.Τι μου προτεινεται? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## leosedf

Μια καινούρια lcd assembly που είναι οθόνη αφής και lcd ενωμένες έτοιμες μαζί.

----------

windmill82 (20-11-13)

----------


## rep

ΣΕ αυτο το μοντελο σιγουρα ειναι χωρια οθονη και αφη.απλα μαλλον ειναι μαιμου αυτο που πηρες.

----------


## mariapapaki

πιθανον μαιμου ειναι γιατι το πητα 8€! Βεβαια το οτι δεν δουλευε καθολου ηταν δικο μου λαθος.Δεν ειχα κουμπωσει καλα τις ταινιες. Βεβαια το προβλημα τωρα ειναι πως  δεν ειναι το touch που ηξερα ,χρειαζεται παραπανω πιεση για να παρει την εντολη ,να το πω ετσι! Μηπως να το ξανανοιγα και και να καθαριζα λιγο με οινοπνευμα τις ταινιες?

----------


## Apostolisgui

Kαλησπέρα παιδιά.
Κάτοχος του εν λόγω κινητού, επειδή στην άκρη πιστικάρισε η λαμαρίνα και δεν μου αρέσει, παρήγγειλα άλλη, αυτή εδώ:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-New-Fron...item41762943c7
Και μιας και θα την άλλαζα, έπρεπε να αλλάξω και το digitizer.
Απ'ότι είδα υπάρχουν 3 versions. Οπότε για να δεις ποια version παίρνει το κινητό σου πρέπει να το ανοίξεις. Εγώ όμως ψάχνοντας για καλή και αξιόπιστη βρήκα αυτή:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Touch-Screen...item27d773c86a
Η οποία αναφέρει ότι κάνει για όλες τις Versions όποια και αν έχω.
Οπότε, απλά την εγκαθιστώ και μόλις ανοίξω το τηλέφωνο απλά θα χρειαστεί καλιμπράρισμα στο τηλέφωνο έ; Δεν θα χρειαστεί πρόγραμμα στον υπολογιστή κλπ κλπ;

Περιμένω νέα σας.

----------


## qazwsx

> Kαλησπέρα παιδιά.
> Κάτοχος του εν λόγω κινητού, επειδή στην άκρη πιστικάρισε η λαμαρίνα και δεν μου αρέσει, παρήγγειλα άλλη, αυτή εδώ:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-New-Fron...item41762943c7
> Και μιας και θα την άλλαζα, έπρεπε να αλλάξω και το digitizer.
> Απ'ότι είδα υπάρχουν 3 versions. Οπότε για να δεις ποια version παίρνει το κινητό σου πρέπει να το ανοίξεις. Εγώ όμως ψάχνοντας για καλή και αξιόπιστη βρήκα αυτή:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Touch-Screen...item27d773c86a
> Η οποία αναφέρει ότι κάνει για όλες τις Versions όποια και αν έχω.
> Οπότε, απλά την εγκαθιστώ και μόλις ανοίξω το τηλέφωνο απλά θα χρειαστεί καλιμπράρισμα στο τηλέφωνο έ; Δεν θα χρειαστεί πρόγραμμα στον υπολογιστή κλπ κλπ;
> 
> Περιμένω νέα σας.


Ισως να μην χρειαστει καν καλιμπραρισμα...την κουμπωνεις και εισαι οκ!
μπορει να χρειαστεις ταινια διπλης οψεως για να πιασει πανω.
με εκτιμηση

----------

